# Mosaikbilder (aus sehr vielen kleinen Fotos ein neues Bild) / Fotozusammenstellungen



## poolparty (13. November 2002)

*Frage zu Fotozusammenstellungen*

Hi Ihr, 

ihr kennt das doch bestimmt, wenn man so ein Bild hat, dass aus total vielen verschiedenen Fotos zusammengesetzt wurde, dass dann aber im Endeffekt, wenn man aus der Entfernung draufguckt wieder ein ganz neues Bild ergibt. Hab jetzt gerade kein Beispiel da, mir fällt da nuir ein Bild vom WTC und eins von Bob Marley ein, wo ich mich jetzt spontan dran erinnere.

Falls jemand weiß, was ich meine, könnt ihr mir sagen, mit welchem Programm man sowas machen kann, oder ist das alles Handarbeit???

MfG

poolparty


----------



## boris (13. November 2002)

entweder nach "ebenenmasken" suchen oder das hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15562

ciao


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

a) keine Doppelpostings mehr - DANKE !

b) vorm posten Regeln lesen - DANKE !

c) Guck mal auf http://www.cadkas.de...

d) @ boris: Er meint kein Layerklatschen  , sondern diese Mosaikbildchen...

Leider sind derartige Programme recht kostspielig oder die Ergebnisse nicht sehr überzeugend.

Demobild von obig genannten Programm (Demoversion)


----------



## poolparty (13. November 2002)

@ Webcutdirector:

Sorry, wusste halt nur nicht, welchem Forum das jetzt genau zuzuschreiben ist!

Aber Danke für den Link!

Und @ boris: Genau, ich meinte Mosaikbilder, aber trotzdem Danke!

MfG

poolparty


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

> Sorry, wusste halt nur nicht, welchem Forum das jetzt genau zuzuschreiben ist!



Das es  mit Photoshop und/oder mit Fotografie nur im sehr weit entfernten  Zusammenhang etwas zu tun hat, habe ich es jetzt verschoben und den Betreff editiert!

Cu on Board

Cutti

N.S.: Beim nächsten Doppelposting zählt eine solche Ausrede  nicht *smile*....


----------

